# Favorite Imperial Guard regiment?



## C~Dub (Apr 23, 2010)

As the title (and poll title) says which is your favorite? And that could be based on fluff, or look or whatever. I'd have to go with Cadian. They were the first units I played with and they've been my favorite since.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

I would have put other and put Vostroyans, but DKK works for me too


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

Steel Legion! Because they're the only IG I have


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Rambo regiment ftw!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Other.

I play Praetorians.
Mordians with pith helmets.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Vostroyans. Love the colours and the models.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Can't decide between Voystrans and Steel Legion, my vote goes other.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

mordian iron guard, love the fluff and the models look pretty good


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

Definitely steel legion, I don't own any as of yet, but I am looking forward to the day I get my bills sorted out and half enough cash to paint something else besides spacesmurfs.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Praetorians Ftw.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Tanith, Flexible tactically intelligent light infantry. Although the only ig i use are the traitor kind.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Praetorians as well.... For King, Country and Michael Caine! ZULU FTW!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a toss up between Preatorians and Tallarn for me but as I was given 4 squads of Tallarn yesterday they just edge the vote.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

vostroyan firstborn!


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

DKK. These guys have no reason to live other then exterminating the Emporers enemies (they cleansed their own home world)... not even the cadains are as crazy as them.

Also see Derondii hive cleansing in the IG codex if you need more proof.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a Cadian force (well they are the models I use anyway), but I love the DKK, and would get an entire army of them, except I don't like the idea of painting that many Infantry...Vehicles on the other hand:grin:


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Tallarns all the way! Shocking choice I know, I choose them as my Guard army years ago and have been working on them (very, very slowly) ever since. Like the models, like desert painted tanks and Capt. Al'rahem is awesome in every edition he's been in.


----------



## FATHER NURGLE (Oct 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Vostroyans. Love the colours and the models.


I Love Vostroyans Also The Models Look Great :good:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

DKoK for me, although i've a whole army of Cadian mini's I much prefer the DKoK stuff...


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Only one regiment for me, The Tanith First and Only.

The Gaunts ghosts novels really do appeal to me k:


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Savlar chem dogs, just love the fluff as they're so different to everyone else.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

No Elysians? The travesty!!!!


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Mordians all the way, they're the regiment that got me interested in the IG. A few years ago I saw them in the GW catalogue, and I thought to myself: "If only they still sold those in stores, I'd totally start an IG army." Then I discovered eBay and direct services, and my life changed.


----------

